# Big al's Orange Bee shrimps...not really



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

Just a heads up to anyone interested in getting the Orange Bee shrimps special from Big Al's Scarborough, they are not Orange Bee shrimps.

I went this morning and looked at them for a good while because something looked wrong. They are in fact Orange shrimp or Orange Sunkist Shrimp (Caridina cf. propinqua) rather then Orange Bee (Caridina cantonensis sp)

Their picture on promo site is right but it was taken from planetinverts.com

Specials
http://www.bigalscanada.com/Stores/Specials/Fish/Fishspecials_Scarborough.html?reloaded=true

planetinverts.com on Orange Bee
http://www.planetinverts.com/Orange Bee Shrimp.html

Wanted the Orange Bee to cross with CRS and since these guys are so rare now but guess I'm out of luck.

Cheers


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Yep you got that right! Sunkist shrimps cannot breed in freshwater! They have larvae instead of live babies and the larvae needs brackish water to hatch into little shrimplets.

There is an ongoing experiment on one of the other forums, and the guy over there is having a very hard time trying to make brackish water for the larvae to survive in long enough to hatch into baby shrimps.

These are very pretty orange shrimps, but they will not breed and will eventually die off in your tanks. I started off with 8 and no only have one left...


----------

